# why SOCIONIC's and MBTI's functions are different:



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

*why SOCIONICS and MBTI's functions are different:*
Lurking on the SJ and SP forums, it turns out that the interpretation of the functions is far more difference between the two systems since they don't agree with the two models definition of the "extroverted thinking" and "extroverted sensation" functions. Apparently most MBTI ISTPs don't agree with socionics definition of "Se" since it has it labelled as the aggressive seek external results function; whilst MBTI attributes that to "Te" as we know, the function that is labelled as the "go get em". And in contrast, the description of "Si" in socionics is seen more so as MBTI's "Ti" (and "Se" to a point) since MBTI: ISTPs are seen as less rigid lacking the bulldozing "Te" attitude that MBTI: ISTJs are said to have; the "gentleness" focused nature of socionics Si seems a more similar (well not really but kind of) to the inclusive Ti Se partnership than MBTI: ISTPs are said to have. 

What do you guys think? I brushed this stuff, so I kind of waiting on your thoughts on the matter especially those people who think that the functions are interpreted very differently. 

*MBTI summary*


> *Si vs. Ni: a focused sensory experience comparing the present and the past more frequently vs. a convergent "intuition" perception function producing a singular and comprehensive vision and experience
> 
> Se vs. Ne: a broadly sensory experience in touch with the present, direct environment  vs. divergent "intuition" experience acquiring numerous
> 
> ...


sources:Personality Junkie | The Eight Functions


*SOCIONICS* *summary*


> *Si vs. Ni: a focus on one's environment and how it's affecting one's physical state vs. a focus on a situation's development over time and other underlying meanings
> 
> Se vs. Ne: active acquisition, control, and organization of visible territory and objects vs. active search for and development of invisible potential and emerging situations
> 
> ...


sources: Functions - Wikisocion


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Is there something wrong with this quick succinct way I tried to present the differences between the two models?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wrong forum now, will move it over.


----------

